# Hi



## OLIVEResteban (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm new here!!.. trying to figure out if my puppy will look like this when he grow up??


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Cute pup! He'll probably be similar to what his parents looked like. He looks like a black and tan pup, his tan will continue to spread as he gets old. Only time will tell what he will truly look like. Take lots of pictures, they change fast!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Cute puppy. He's definitely black and tan, so yes he'll likely look something like that second photo. Is that picture one of his parents?


----------

